# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Implantacijsko krvarenje

## ana39

Cure, molim cas, zna li koja kako izgleda implantacijsko krvarenje
(jače slabije),
koliko dugo traje, koji dpt može biti...
u frcipanici sam....

----------


## uporna

ana39 meni je bilo oko 10.-11. dpt i jednom je bila samo mala crvena žilica, drugi puta roskasti iscjedak sa utrogestanima. 
Suncem.m. je imala friško crvenu krv i mislila je da je dobila mengu. Dosta se pisalo o tome.
Znam da si u panici ali popij normabel, stavljaj dalje utriće, miruj i čekaj jer ništa ne možeš promijeniti što je suđeno biti će.  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

> Cure, molim cas, zna li koja kako izgleda implantacijsko krvarenje
> (jače slabije),
> koliko dugo traje, koji dpt može biti...
> u frcipanici sam....


kod beba je bio implatacijsko 12 dan i beta 11,pa 22 pa 80 .....pročitaj temu vidit ćeš
evo malo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beba

Draga, pročitaj moj post
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=68880

----------


## ana39

beba hvala ti
danas mi 11 dpt i mislim da cu još pričekati s testiranjem,
prije svega idem ležati i dalje s progesteronom...

----------


## sbonetic

Evo jutros sam se šokirala otišla na wc i pobrisala se i krv, točno 7 dpt za sad takom dva put....ne znam da li da se nadam i dalje ali razočaranje je ogromno.....da li je to možda implatacija? Ima li tko iskustva da je imao implatacijsko krvarenje?

----------


## andream

sbonetic, po danu nakon transfera to bi uistinu mogla biti implantacija. Ja sam imala isto tako, točno kao ono prvo menstr. krvarenje, viljivo na bijelom wc papiru... ~~~~~ da je to - to.

----------


## sbonetic

andream koliko si ti jako krvarila? Meni je to crvena krv ne neki smečkasti iscjedak

----------


## maja8

draga ja ću samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i vjerovatno je to to

----------


## sbonetic

zvala sam dr. Š i on je u šoku da sam prokrvarila 7 dpt rekao je na nastavim s terapijom i da ga sutra nazovem...

----------


## BLIZU

ja nisam imala jos do sad nikad  niti u jednom postupku ni u pauzama izmedu njih nikakvo krvarenje 
neznam jel mozda netko ko je trudan vec -postoji li neto da nije to imao a da je ostao trudan :?

----------


## pirica

> ja nisam imala jos do sad nikad  niti u jednom postupku ni u pauzama izmedu njih nikakvo krvarenje 
> neznam jel mozda netko ko je trudan vec -postoji li neto da nije to imao a da je ostao trudan :?


ja  :Kiss:

----------


## sbonetic

*pirica* kada si imala krvarenje?

----------


## pirica

> *pirica* kada si imala krvarenje?


*BLIZU* je pitala postoji li netko ko je T a da nije imao impl. krvarenje  :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

krivo sam skužila.....sorry

----------


## BLIZU

hvala  :Heart:

----------


## maja8

> BLIZU prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nisam imala jos do sad nikad  niti u jednom postupku ni u pauzama izmedu njih nikakvo krvarenje 
> neznam jel mozda netko ko je trudan vec -postoji li neto da nije to imao a da je ostao trudan :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i ja   :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

nisam imala implatacijsko, a trudna sam dakle, to je simptom (uostalom kao i svi ostali) koji nije obvezan već fakultativan pokazatelj trudnoće

----------


## ZO

> nisam imala implatacijsko, a trudna sam dakle, to je simptom (uostalom kao i svi ostali) koji nije obvezan već fakultativan pokazatelj trudnoće


tako je, ja bih rekla nije pravilo nego iznimka, a ni ne može se utvrditi da li je nešto baš implantacijsko krvarenje ili nešto drugo.......

----------


## sbonetic

mene interesira da li da se još nadam kako mi je 7dpt a prokrvarila sam, i doktor je reko da mu nikad nitko nije prokrvario tako rano

----------


## sretna35

*sbonetic* to implatacijsko je taman 7-9 dpt (edit) da je impatacijsko

----------


## andream

> andream koliko si ti jako krvarila? Meni je to crvena krv ne neki smečkasti iscjedak


pa nisam baš puno, više je to bilo kao sitni tragovi krvi u sluzi, koja je izgledala kao ovulacijska... i ta je krv bila jedva vidljiva, možda je ne bi ni primijetila da nisam koristila wc papir ili imala bijele gaće.

----------


## sbonetic

ne meni je to jače...za popizdit

----------


## marinci

> andream koliko si ti jako krvarila? Meni je to crvena krv ne neki smečkasti iscjedak
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa nisam baš puno, više je to bilo kao sitni tragovi krvi u sluzi, koja je izgledala kao ovulacijska... i ta je krv bila jedva vidljiva, možda je ne bi ni primijetila da nisam koristila wc papir ili imala bijele gaće.


Tako je i meni bilo,trajalo je 2-3 dana koliko se sjecam 

sbonetic (edit)  da ce biti sve u redu
drzim ti fige   :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ni ja nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje, a trudna sam, ali sam čitala da se obično dešava baš u tom razdoblju koje se tebi dopgodilo! Sretno!

----------


## Kikica1

sbonetic - pitala si pa cu ti rec da mi se cini da je zisu jednom tako nekako oko tjedan dana nakon transfera dobila mengu. U biti nista ne znas dok ne izvadis betu. Ja ti drzim fige da je u pitanju implantacijsko. 
blizu - kad sam ostala trudna bio je prvi put da nisam imala nikakvog mrljanja u ciklusu, inace imam nekakav spotting par dana pred mengu - dakle ni ja nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje...

----------


## kofer

*sbonetic* meni je 7d nakon transfer sve nešto brljavilo, i tako tri dana. Bila sam sigurna da ništa od toga, da ću normalno procuriti kad ono treći dan nestalo kao rukom odnešeno, a 14. d beta bila 440! Vjerujem da će i kod tebe tako   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

malo podizem temu   dugo se ovdje nije pisalo.......a voljela bi da se vise  pise o  ovoj temi....
meni juce   5dnt   malo krvi- crvena.....implatacija?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Podižem malo,  ne znam da li postoji negdje slična tema,  ali evo,  11dpt spotting na ulošku lagano roskasto. Odoh mirovat pa javim sutra kako je.  Nadam se da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Podižem malo,  ne znam da li postoji negdje slična tema,  ali evo,  11dpt spotting na ulošku lagano *roskasto*. Odoh mirovat pa javim sutra kako je.  Nadam se da je to to


_Roskasto_ je kljucna rijec! Jer bi u tom slucaju stvarno moglo biti implantacijsko i drzim fige da je!

----------


## Kadauna

Draga *Zauzeta*, bojim se da je za implantacijsko ustvari malo kasno jer se implantacija događa između 5. - 10. dana nakon punkcije..............

----------


## Aurora*

> Draga *Zauzeta*, bojim se da je za implantacijsko ustvari malo kasno jer se implantacija događa između 5. - 10. dana nakon punkcije..............


To je istina, ali ipak rekla bih da se pojam "implantacijsko krvarenje" moze uzeti i malo sire. Temeljim to na vlastitom iskustvu jer sam dvodnevno roskasto krvarenje imala bas u vrijeme ocekivane menstruacije (14. i 15. dan nakon punkcije) prilikom proslogodisnje trudnoce.

----------


## ivica_k

9. dnt odnosno 14 dnp imam u dva navrata roza sluzi na wc papiru - ne puno, ali dovoljno za laganu paniku
e sad papir je žut, a ne bijeli, ali mogu ocijeniti da se radi o rozikavim, a ne smeđim nijansama kao kod spottinga
inače, nemam nikakve grčeve već dva dana, sike su i dalje velike, ali ne više tvrde kao na početku

----------


## ZAUZETA

Nakon pomnog proučavanja  wc papira,  smeđi spotting,  jače izražen nakon stavljanja utrića. Čitala sam da ako je smeđe onda je to krv koja je već u tijelu 2-3 dana, pa je oksidirala i posmeđila,  znaći, ako je implantacija bila 5-8 dnt,  i krv se zadržala , nije imala šanse izaći jer stalno ležim, ali ono, stalno.  Evo malo za komp i opet pred tv.  Dijete će mi sigurno biti tv ovisnik :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

I kod mene kao i kod ZAUZETA-e no ja ne volim taj izgled spottinga, ne miriši mi na dobro, uvijek me najviše razočara. Možda zato jer ga često imam. ZAUZETA, ako ga kod tebe inače nema, ~~~~~~da je bilo implantacijsko.

----------


## tiki_a

Sjećam se jedne godine, bilo je baš zgodno, tri čekalice koje su uspjele u slično vrijeme imale su smeđe, a neke od ostalih čekalica se prepalo jer nemaju ništa smeđe već sve čisto pa to kao nije dobro.

----------


## kriistiina

Evo ja danas 10 dpt, imam smeđeg, ali baš smeđeg na papiru kad se obrišem..... I šta sad? Popila valeral jesam, idem se izležavati i čekati ....  :Smile: ... Valjda je implantacijsko ..

----------


## 2hope

Ja sam imala tri transfera bez implatacijskog krvarenja , a zadnji je bio i uspješan.
Implatacijsko krvarenje sam imala u jednoj prirodnoj trudnoći, negdje 22 ciklusa, mali ugrušak, ali nažalost bila je biokemijska

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala 2hope... Ali ja se i dalje nadam.... Iako... mislim da je i ovaj put gotovo... Ma idemo dalje, odustajanje je riječ koju ne poznajem... Danas opet smeđe i ništa, koja kapljica.. Napravim test pa javim.. Pusa i još jednom hvala!

----------


## Mia Majdak

kriistiina,kod mene ista situacija ,12 dnt samo kap dvije crvenog a ostalo smeđe...da bar obadvjema uspije :Smile: )

----------


## ZO

obrati pozornost na datume postova

sretno i da uspije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Majdak

e baš sam biser,uopće nisam gledala :- :- :- :-

----------


## strategija

I meni jutros šok. Prvo sam stavila utriće i nije bilo ništa a kasnije išla na wc i evo svježe krvi. Danas mi je 7dnt i 24 dc. Inače mi je menga oko 35-40 dana ali zadnja dva ciklusa sam bila na Cilestu pa je bila 24 i 25 dan. Baš sam zabrinuta...

----------


## tonili

Strategija ja sam imala implantacijsko krvarenje 8dpt - primjetila sam prilikom  odlaska na WC, prvo malo roskasto-crveno (trag na WC papiru, dakle, nije bilo obillno), kasnije je brljavilo smeđe - drugi dan ništa. Isto sam strahovala kao i ti. Postoji mogućnost i manje ozljede prilikom stavljanja utrića...
Nadam se da je o implantaciji riječ  :Wink:

----------


## strategija

Hvala, tonili! Joj i ja se nadam da je riječ o implantanciji. Izgleda da se smirilo. Sad sam opet stavila utriće i samo malo smečkastog je bilo. Do sada sam bila tako opuštena a danas me ovo baš preplašilo.

----------


## tonili

Ako se ne pojačava - mogao bi biti dobar znak  :Wink:

----------


## strategija

Čini mi se da je stalo :Smile:  Izludit ću sad do bete  :Unsure:

----------


## Brunaa

Cure zabrinuta sam!!

Prvi put prolazim kroz IVF, i sinoć sam primjetila tek mali iscjedak, smeđe-rozi, ne mogu točno odrediti pošto stavljam utriće, to je bilo par točkica, ali se i danas nastavilo, nešto brljavi iako sitno. A od jučer imam lagano probadanje u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao pred mengu, danas sam samo jednom to osjetila.
Inače danas mi je 8dpt, i 24 dan ciklusa. Za test i za betu mi je rano, ne znam šta da mislim...?...?....

----------


## Laki

Ajme Brunaa.... kod mene ista stvar...
Jučer iscjedak od utrića sivkast, do tada bio čisto bijeli, a jutros pak roskast...
Sitno brljavi cijelo jutro i nadam se da će stati...
Isto 24dc i 8dnt, imale smo ga isti dan...
Meni su inače ciklusi kraći 25-28 dana, ali se isto nekako nadam da je to ipak implantacija
Draga nadam se da imamo simptome trudnoće.... i da ovo nije M...

----------


## Brunaa

Draga Laki, zvala sam svoju giničku, pa da podijelim s tobom. Rekla sam joj da mi je danas 8dpt, i 24 dan ciklusa, i objasnila sve kao u postu iznad, a ona mi je rekla da nastavim i dalje koristiti utriće vaginalno (3x2 kao i do sada, ne pojačavti dozu) i da mirujem pa ćemo vidjeti kroz par dana kako će se razvijati situacija. Za test i betu je rano.
 :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## kitty

Brunaa, ja bi napravila test, pa ipak su bile blastociste ako sam dobro shvatila, već bi se moglo nešto vidjeti... meni je prošli put 10dnt 2-dnevnih embrija već bila blijeda crtica...

----------


## Brunaa

*kitty*, da vraćena mi je 1 blastocista, rekla mi je ginićka da najranije napravim test na datum očekivane M, a to je u nedjelju-2 dana prije bete, pa ću tako i napraviti, ako do tada ne otkačim...

----------


## Bab

Evo da se i ja malo tu uključim...
bez obzira što nisam pobornik preranih testova, kad se o meni radi UVIJEK ih namačem ko sumanuta.
Tako sam i u svom zadnjem postupku već 6 dnt 4-dnevnih mrvica imala crtu na testu...i to popodne.
Beta mi je 11 dnt bila 216...tako da i ja mislim da bi se već nešto moglo vidjeti ali možda je bolje ( ako imaš živaca) da se strpiš 2-3 dana.
I da, kod svih mojih biokemijskih( a bilo ih je 4) radila sam testiće oko 9-10 dnt i uvijek se vidla crtc, bili su oni jeftini testići s interneta.

kako god odlučila, sretno Brunna...i ostale naravno.

----------


## Brunaa

*Bab* hvala ti, sad si mi ubacila bubu u uho, kako bilo, obavijestiti ću vas...

----------


## Laki

Brunaa, i ja sam mislila napraviti test dva dana prije bete, to bi bila subota i s obzirom na blastice definitivno bi trebalo nešto biti, naravno ako je trudnoća u pitanju...
Sad još kad bi se ovo brljavljenje smirilo što malo i jest i to bi moglo biti to...
Držim fige da je i kod tebe ok...
Da, nastavljam sa utrićima i možda malo i odmirujem...

----------


## tonili

Brunaa ja sam isto imala implantacijsko 8dpt - betu sam radila 11dpt jer sam morala, ili produžit, ili zatvorit bolovanje. Beta je bila pozitivna, ja danas imam 19mjesečne blizanke.

----------


## Brunaa

*tooooooooniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*  :Shy kiss: 

*laki*  :fige:

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa ja sam isto imala implantacijsko 8dpt - betu sam radila 11dpt jer sam morala, ili produžit, ili zatvorit bolovanje. Beta je bila pozitivna, ja danas imam 19mjesečne blizanke.


*tonili* koliko je tebi dana trajalo to implatacijsko krvarenje? Ja evo imam puna dva dana, ako je to to uopće...

----------


## Laki

Draga tonili ako još zalutaš na ovu temu nadam se da ćeš odgovoriti Bruni jer i mene zanima...

Brunaa, meni isto brljavljenje traje već drugi dan...
Inače imam spoting 2-3 dana prije M ali isključivo smeđe boje, a sada je smeđe crvenkasto...
Ne znam, možda ovo uopće nisu tragovi implantacije, možda dolazi M...
Danas 9dnt i 25 dc, inače kraći ciklusi 26-28 dana
Ujutro radim test iako bez velike nade, pa javim rezultat...
Nadam se da si ti dobro. Jel planiraš kakav testić?
Mi smo imale transfer isti dan ako se ne varam...

----------


## tonili

Evo me!  :Wink: 
Ovako, meni je jedan dan bilo onako roskasto - crvenkasto - ali, samo kao trag na papiru prilikom brisanja...dakle, nije bilo nekakvog izljeva. Drugi dan je to prešlo u onak smećkasto brljavljenje - isto prilikom brisanja...već pred kraj drugog dana wc papir je prilikom brisanja bio čist.
Neznam što bih vam cure rekla - mislim da, ako se krvarenje ne pojačava - ima šanse da je implantacijsko.
Sretno!

----------


## Laki

Brunaa, brljavljenje se nastavlja, ujutro radila test i imam plus...  :Very Happy:  
Tješi me što sam čitala za implantacijsko da može trajati od 3 do 5 dana ili kraće kao što je bilo kod tonili...
Cure, držite fige da se ovo brljavljenje smiri...

----------


## tonili

Laki sretno!

----------


## mare41

Laki, čestitke!!!!
Brunaaa, nadam se da bude copy paste ko Laki :Smile: 
(meni na jednom otpusnom piše-ne mogu ga sad naći, nešto u stilu-moguća je pojava implantacijskog krvarenja 8-9 dana nakon transfera)

----------


## Brunaa

*Laki* čestitke!!!  :Very Happy:  

Na žalost kod mene je došla gospođica M sinoć, tako da bilježimo "Prvi i neuspješni postupak" i idemo dalje... *Laki* sretnooooo! *Mare41* hvala na podršci  :Kiss:

----------


## tetadoktor

*Laki*  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tonili

Brunaa žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa žao mi je


tonili  :Kiss:

----------


## Prozerpina

Podižem temu

Primjetila sam smećkasti iscjedak jučer navečer koji se da sad pretvorio u svijetlo crveni - kad se obrišem na papiru, ali i na dnevnom ulošku. Količinski nije puno,ali stalno curka. Osjećam i blage grčeve kao pred menstruaciju. Danas mi je 12 dnt 5-dnevnih blastica. Sutra bi trebala vaditi ß.

Implantacijsko? Prekasno za to? Čitala sam da se zna pojaviti 6 -12 dan nakon začeća, iako, ako se i pojavi obično bude 7 -8 dan. 

Svako malo odlazim nagledavati da se nije pojačalo i pretvorilo u menstruaciju, izludit' ću se. Imate li iskustva s implantacijskim krvarenjem tako kasno?

----------


## bubekica

*Prozerpina* 17-i dan od punkcije koji bi odgovarao 17-om danu od ovulacije (zaceca) je puno prekasno za implantacijsko krvarenje (koje se javlja u samo 20% trudnoca). isto tako, nisu rijetkos, pogotovo u mpo svijetu, rane trudnoce sa raznim sukrvicama, smedjarenjima, tockicama krvi pa i pravim obilnim krvarenjima. razlozi mogu biti razni. strpi se do sutra, beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj.  :fige:

----------


## terina

Bok svima. Ja nova ovdje i imam manji problemčić pa ako je neko upoznat sa time... znam da se preporuča da se ne živciraš i sve, no teorija i praksa su različite i logika nije na prvom mjestu.
Bila sam na UZV te mi je određena ovulacija u subotu. Pet dana kasnije ja sam primjetila malo krvi. Više nisam viđala "svježu" krv al cijelo cijeme imam jako lagane grčeve i ne znam kako da opišem ono što izlazi iz mene (pardonček na prekrasnom opisu). Danas je već šesti dan toga. Lagani grčevi i..... tamne točkice.Malo mi je muka al meni je uvijek muka pa ne mogu tako ništa saznati. Bila sam kod doktora no rekli su mi da se ne može ništa napraviti jer za bilokakvu pretragu još je prerano. Rekli su mi da napravim test no mislim da je za to puno prerano jer bi trebala dobiti (za prav) za 4 dana. Kako sam imala već spontani trenutno sam.... ukomirana. Ne znam da li je trudnoća, da li je neka prehlada, da li je stres.... 
Da li je netko imao cca takve simptome?

----------


## inberry

Zadnju menstruaciju sam dobila 22.2. One su inače jako neredovite, zna proći i tri mjeseca. Od 8.3. imam nezaštićene odnose. Već tri dana imam nekakav pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, a prošla dva dana sam imala nekakav rozo smeđi iscjedak. Može li tu biti riječ o implantancijskom krvarenju? Kad hi uopće mogla raditi test s obzirom na moje neredovite menstruacije?

----------


## Sadie

Klinika Mayo u svojoj knjizi kaze da se implantacijsko moze pojavljivati do 12tt.

----------


## bojana25

bokic cure... prvi.puta sam ovdje... cujte predzadnja menga mi je bila oko 17.12 zadna 1.2. odnose smo imali 14.2 pa nadalje..  e jutros mi se pojavila svijetlocrvena krv na papiru. imam grceve ispod pupka.  te imam vene po cikama ne bole me ali mi te vene dizu zivce jer neznam zasto su se pojavile radila sam test medjutim bio je negativan. e sad dali je test pogrijesio ili je to menga dosla. ili je implatacijsko..  sta vi mislite???

----------

